# fruit fly culture mould



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

ok I have followed a food fact sheet for my fruit fly cultures and have started with mould in them after 2 weeks will it harm the flys? I added new flys to it on week 1 and then week 2 on second tub but theres mould in there already?


----------



## aberreef (Aug 10, 2010)

Did you leave the culture media without flies for a week or did I read that wrong:blush: Put the flies in straight away provided the media you're using isn't hot.

The mould won't harm the flies but it sounds like you need to add more flies (or not leave the media without any for too long). If there's enough of them they generally eat the top layer of the culture faster than the mould can form: victory:


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

aberreef said:


> Did you leave the culture media without flies for a week or did I read that wrong:blush: Put the flies in straight away provided the media you're using isn't hot.
> 
> The mould won't harm the flies but it sounds like you need to add more flies (or not leave the media without any for too long). If there's enough of them they generally eat the top layer of the culture faster than the mould can form: victory:


1 of pots I put flys in straight away other 2 I left a week ,,,, I think that's my answer!:2thumb:


----------



## strabo (Jun 6, 2013)

I mix in a teaspoon or 2 of white wine vinegar in the food mix I have yet to have mould...


----------



## oakwell (Feb 16, 2009)

I added some normal vineger in it as advised


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello...have problem ,everything was alright till few weeks ago. All cultures just was perfect, and than one day I changed Ready Brek and new cultures after three days started be mold... than I changed back Ready Brek to same brand 4 days ago, and I see mold again in new cultures. Whats happened? Any ideas?
I making media from Ready Brek, Oats,Potato Mash, leaving in cold kitchen for a night and next day evening I put new flies,around hundred.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Orlex said:


> Hello...have problem ,everything was alright till few weeks ago. All cultures just was perfect, and than one day I changed Ready Brek and new cultures after three days started be mold... than I changed back Ready Brek to same brand 4 days ago, and I see mold again in new cultures. Whats happened? Any ideas?
> I making media from Ready Brek, Oats,Potato Mash, leaving in cold kitchen for a night and next day evening I put new flies,around hundred.
> [URL="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/197/jgxd.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/843/h97x.jpg"]image[/URL]


 add some honey into the ready brek mate that will stop the mould or White wine vinegar, I add 1 table spoon for a mix that will do 4 cultures


----------

